# 11 weeks pg and brown discharge worried



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I am due for another scan on thursday, but guess i just need reassurance.

Have been to docs but they are not that helpful to be honest.

I have a urine infection

During weekend i had stabbing pains, these pains are pinpointed to fallopian tube and ovary (worried as only have one!!)

What is worrying me though is the brown discharge i had this about 2 weeks ago and then found i had lost piglet and i am sooooo scared the same is going to happen to tigger.

After all these years all 13 of them i dont think i could go thru this again.

All the gp said was that it was hormonal 
he said could be thru endo or thru pg or possibly the urine infection

Guess just need some reassurance til the scan

Anyone any advice??

Thanks in advance 
Love Emily and wee tiggerxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry - dont have any advice 
But just wanted to send you the biggest   ever 

Will be thinking of you & Tigger tomorrow 

Lots of love 
Looby xx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Em

Just sending you a big hug... I am led to believe brown is old and therefore OK and red is more of an issue.

To be honest all the GP will have said is wait till Thurs.  You could try calling the scan clinic and see if they will move you to today.

Clare


----------

